# how old



## keller bay (Jan 4, 2009)

i finaly was able to get across my creek to my other feeder to check my camera and had this young buck looks like 2 1/2 to me but i might be wrong nothing less he will be bigger next yr for sure. not a very good pic


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Hard to tell with a partial pic. But, he doesn't look that young.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

agree with pale...from the little i can see from the pic, he definitely looks older than that to me


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

3.5 with that pic. He is too big for a 2.5


----------



## keller bay (Jan 4, 2009)

your right the picture is not well enough to age him i seen him in person and he looks real young is nose is maybe 6" at the most his body looks totally different in person nothing less im letting him go my buddy seen him today and wanted to shoot him i said H*** no he will be better next yr hes not going anywhere


----------



## keller bay (Jan 4, 2009)

oh im sure yall knew this the dates and times are way off i dont have time to set all that ****


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Yep, his neck doesn't look that skinny, and he has a little sway in the back, decent mass.....with nothing more to go on, I too would say 3.5


----------

